# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Building/Structure Mapping >  Fantasy Inn

## darelf

So, it seems apropos around here to post a map of an inn....  This is my first attempt at digital/3d mapping.  The only interior feature currently is the fireplace, but it can certainly be used as is for use in a town/city map as long as you don't need the interior done.

I plan on adding a stair, then rooms upstairs, then probably add a small "attached" room on the first floor for the innkeeper.   Also, likely a stable area, but we'll see how quickly I get bored....  :Smile:

----------


## Redrobes

Cool, is that a sketchup ?

Welcome btw  :Smile:

----------


## darelf

Yes sir...  it is in Sketchup.  My favorite price is free...

----------


## ravells

Nice! Welcome to the guild. Are you planning on furnishing it?

----------


## Redrobes

> Yes sir...  it is in Sketchup.  My favorite price is free...


Of course - keep an eye out for SeerBlue who is doing a town in sketchup at mo...

----------


## RPMiller

Love seeing some good Sketchup to go with my fries and cartography.  :Wink:  Welcome to the Guild! You shall receive some Rep for coming in and contributing with gusto! Repped.

----------


## jfrazierjr

Welcome to the guild.   This is really cool work.  Duely repped.  POST MORE.

One thing though, if possible, you might want to run some floor joists on the cieling if this is meant to be a something other than a modern day building.   I would expect that most people would not spend the time or materials to solid plank up a ceiling and without floor joists, the second floor would fall in.

Joe

----------


## darelf

Thanks everyone.

Yes, I plan on furnishing it.  At least, to a degree.

I hadn't thought about the floor joists.  Or rather, I had but then I got busy with other parts.  I made the floor 2' thick so I could go back and push in...

I almost left the ceiling open, with ceiling beams, but then changed my mind about the climate....

----------


## Sir Alain

Have they fixed the Vista bug in Sketchup yet?

----------


## Sigurd

Yes,  Windows XP  :Smile:

----------


## Sir Alain

er...... ok

----------


## delgondahntelius

lol... best fix for vista yet...  :Very Happy:

----------


## Idabrius

> Yes sir...  it is in Sketchup.  My favorite price is free...


There's always Blender.

----------


## darelf

Since I use Sketchup on my Macbook Pro, I haven't noticed any "vista" bugs....

Blender?  I am... unaware... off to Google!

----------


## GlennZilla

> Since I use Sketchup on my Macbook Pro, I haven't noticed any "vista" bugs....
> 
> Blender?  I am... unaware... off to Google!


Blender.org It's an open source 3D application. I've used 3D Studio Max before and took a shot with Blender, but work and family precluded me getting any real results. Here's hoping you like it, because I'd sure like to see the output.

----------


## Redrobes

If anyone uses Blender a lot I would be really interested in some instant tips on how to use it. I have dabbled in the past but found that there is a bit of a steep learning curve as I think a lot of stuff is done on hot keys. Its really about time I switched to it tho. I know that there are loads of tuts on the web but I would need just the odd question answering etc. Right now tho I have no spare time to play with it.

----------


## Torq

I've spent quite a bit of time on blender. Mapping has kind of take over from modelling in my life so I haven't really used it for about a year, but I do know a few things if you need some questions answered. Its up there, in my view, with Gimp and Inkscape in the top three free apps available on the web.

Torq

----------


## Redrobes

Will take you up on that offer but gimme a few weeks - I am overloaded right now. Blender is a great free app but didn't it start out as a commercial one and got bought out by FSF or am I thinking of another app. But yeah, demo images from it can be astonishing.

----------


## ravells

Don't forget Wings 3d - it's not as comprehensive as blender, but it's free and (imo) easier to use.

----------


## GlennZilla

> If anyone uses Blender a lot I would be really interested in some instant tips on how to use it. I have dabbled in the past but found that there is a bit of a steep learning curve as I think a lot of stuff is done on hot keys. Its really about time I switched to it tho. I know that there are loads of tuts on the web but I would need just the odd question answering etc. Right now tho I have no spare time to play with it.


I went through the video tutorials available on their website. They helped a bunch and the forums seems to full of really helpful folks.

----------


## Sigurd

> Will take you up on that offer but gimme a few weeks - I am overloaded right now. Blender is a great free app but didn't it start out as a commercial one and got bought out by FSF or am I thinking of another app. But yeah, demo images from it can be astonishing.



My recollection is that Blender was sort of an 'also ran' as a commercial rendering engine. There is such fierce competition for these things in application. Quite wisely, the owners of the copyright put the project and source up for sale to the users and free software community. I don't know how the money worked out but it was ransomed into open source status.

Since it became open source I believe it has seen a lot of development.

----------


## torstan

Yep, blender is now a huge open source community and they've made a monster. The learning curve is steep and they update the program regularly so there's a certain amount of effort required to keep up with the new features. However it is enormously powerful and produces amazing 3D renders and animations - and even has a physics engine built in for producing open source computer games.

----------

